# Question Re Steinhart



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Having at first been unsure about Steinhart I have now done a bit of reading and am considering picking up an Ocean1 Green. The value for money is just too good to ignore. My apologies to the already converted!

All the reviews I have read have been hugely positive but is there a UK stockist?

Can't find any info regarding this as ideally would like to see one in the flesh before I order.

Lastly what is the consensus on gnomonwatches? Can someone with experience please comment.

Appreciated.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

86latour said:


> Having at first been unsure about Steinhart I have now done a bit of reading and am considering picking up an Ocean1 Green. The value for money is just too good to ignore. My apologies to the already converted!
> 
> All the reviews I have read have been hugely positive but is there a UK stockist?
> 
> ...


dealt with them on a good few occasions....never had a problem with them at all.....can't help with your other question though mate....


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

86latour said:


> Having at first been unsure about Steinhart I have now done a bit of reading and am considering picking up an Ocean1 Green. The value for money is just too good to ignore. My apologies to the already converted!
> 
> All the reviews I have read have been hugely positive but is there a UK stockist?
> 
> ...


I've been looking into Steinhart too (got an Ocean One Green on my wish list currently) - as far as I know there isn't a UK stockist, you can just order direct from Steinhart in Germany.

Assuming you have it sent to the UK there won't be VAT or duty to pay since within the EU.

Conversely if you have Gnomon send a watch to the UK you'll more than likely get hit for both as I believe Gnomon ship from Singapore..

:cheers:


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

Chronomaster carry a range of Steinhart watches, though not the Ocean Green at the moment.

I reckon it'd be just as easy to buy direct from Steinhart.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Loddonite said:


> Chronomaster carry a range of Steinhart watches, though not the Ocean Green at the moment.
> 
> I reckon it'd be just as easy to buy direct from Steinhart.


Currently out of stock with Steinhart but have emailed to enquire when it will be back, quoted as "early August 2010" so hopefully soon..

On a side note, recently just got a watch box as a birthday gift which I am very pleased with - Only issue being it only holds *6!* With three in tow already (Raymomd Weil Don Giovanni quartz, Glycine Incursore PVD manual and a Vintage Heuer and a Steinhart Ocean Green on the way I can't see this satisfying my needs for too long.....

Question - How do you store your watches? I would love to see collection pics!! - What do you do with the individail watch boxes? (mine are in the drawer under the bed - only really being kept in the event of a sale!)


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

Gunter said next week for the Ocean 1's


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi,new Steinharts are not being made ,some european retailers might have one or two Knocking about. Ive actually got the exact model you r wanting(Stienhart) but not flogging it cos its just too dam good!- these watches are made by the revue tommen group,who changed the brand name to Debaufre,these are sold directly from their own outlet in the USA and have a superb website!you will be able to purchase the exact watch that you want execept it will be a Debaufre,not Stienhart,they also offer a whole lot of spares back up and servicing, although with this watch being powered by the ETA 2824-2 it should not be a problem getting it serviced in UK,this watch is also sold in USA as the Grovana Coral Reef but abit harder to get.Ive got a Red Grovana & Blue Debaufre,they are cracking watches! good Hunting!


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Again I "met them" several years ago. Spoken to the owner, a very nice person.

Initially they were making watches under their brand name but actually the watches were made by Grovana (Corel Reef model) and selling them, mainly, to the USA market.

I don't know if the relationship is still going with Grovana - but if it is so - my advice is to stay away from them.

Reason? Very simple. I have recently come across a few Corel Reef models and they are just falling apart (literally).

A few years down the line and one can almost see the light. 2004 - Corel Reef was launched 100m w/r. Three months later it became 300m w/r. Great looking, nice colours (bezel) - ETA automatic - great value for money. Average RRP prices Â£180. Late 2004 the GMT also came out - same case, different movement (obviously). RRP Â£240.

By 2006 the movement was no longer ETA and quality started deteriorating. Early complaints were about the crown and the dot at 12. Other problems surfaced later on and the model was stopped around 2007. I have personally one of each models (picked them up very cheap) - but as they have been in my safe since 2005 - they are still working fine.

Grovana copied the Bell & Ross BR model and paid out of court. The Steinhart Aviation GMT could be from Grovana.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

barkyboy said:


> Gunter said next week for the Ocean 1's


Yes, spoke with him earlier today. Have pre- ordered for arrival at the end of the week.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

amazing!I offer up the most constructive response & 30 seconds later! grovana`s dropping to bits! come off it! FFS! NOT IF ITS GENUINE! in fact forget everything Ive said and just get a Marcello C or a Fake Rolex!!


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

So whats the final verdict on Steinhart - hot or miss?


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

barkyboy said:


> So whats the final verdict on Steinhart - hot or miss?


Overall opinion on here seems to be hit - I certainly plan on getting one soon.

I can't post links (using iPhone) but if you search the forum for Steinhart you'll see a couple of threads discussing them.

The main 'criticism' levelled against them seems to be that they tend to rely on homage styles too much - depending on what you're looking for that could be a good thing though (positive for me - I quite fancy trying a sub style watch fir a few hundred pounds instead of committing to Â£3k plus for a top line sub).

:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

jezz59 said:


> Hi,new Steinharts are not being made ,some european retailers might have one or two Knocking about. Ive actually got the exact model you r wanting(Stienhart) but not flogging it cos its just too dam good!- these watches are made by the revue tommen group,who changed the brand name to Debaufre,these are sold directly from their own outlet in the USA and have a superb website!you will be able to purchase the exact watch that you want execept it will be a Debaufre,not Stienhart,they also offer a whole lot of spares back up and servicing, although with this watch being powered by the ETA 2824-2 it should not be a problem getting it serviced in UK,this watch is also sold in USA as the Grovana Coral Reef but abit harder to get.Ive got a Red Grovana & Blue Debaufre,they are cracking watches! good Hunting!


Sorry, but the info you are giving us is just wrong. There is no connection (anymore) between Revue Thommen/ DebaufrÃ© and Steinhart. Steinhart watches are produced in Switzerland (not by RT). The sources of DebaufrÃ© nowadays I do not know, but they are surely not the ones Steinhart uses. Steinhart used to deliver watches to them, but the relationship has ended quite some time ago. I am not a big fan of his Ocean models, but I have a couple of other Steinhart watches (Nav-B, Aviation, LeMans, Marinetimer...) and I am very happy with them.

all the best

Jan


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Confused...

I thought Steinhart & Debaufre were/are originally the same company (Steinhart).

But due to naming issues in the USA, they had to re-brand...

???

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2007/08/prweb544171.htm

???

Aha - from their blog

"As some of you know Debaufre is under new ownership as of this year. We have been improving our manufacturing process, streamlining operations and adding to the areas that matter most, quality, customer service and design.

*Our company is family owned and operated*. We are watch enthusiasts and collectors ourselves. We welcome your input and involvement for many years to come!

Sincerely,

Brandon Marion

C.E.O. "

I think I'd prefer to trust the Steinhart brand rather than the Debaufre one now.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> I think I'd prefer to trust the Steinhart brand rather than the Debaufre one now.


So would I, and as they are in an EU country there's no import duties to worry about either.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

I lost touch with what Steinhart is actually doing in the last few years. If the information provided above is correct, I like the way in which Steinhart is working and they should be good watches and excellent value for money. I hope they have a good quality control and they are not like Grovana. Marcello C was the main rival to Grovana in 2005 (there was also Ollech & Wajs, in those days, before they went into receivership) but I have never seen one; hence I cannot comment on Marcello C quality.

A brand hardly mentioned is St.Moritz - Momentum (Canadian company). They are not expensive and they are really well made. Around Â£55 for a 200m w/r quartz diver and friends with them, several years later, still have the watch running with no faults. They also make an automatic version which I think is around Â£290 (Swiss ETA movement).


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

ENY55V said:


> ... there was also Ollech & Wajs, in those days, before they went into receivership....


 :dontgetit: :blink: First time I've heard of this ... last I heard Albert Wajs is still, well, overseeing, the operation that his son now runs. Can you offer any corroboration?


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

So Steinhart is ok, after all?


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> ENY55V said:
> 
> 
> > ... there was also Ollech & Wajs, in those days, before they went into receivership....
> ...


Ollech & Wajs is business as usual! They even got a new website.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd prefer to trust the Steinhart brand rather than the Debaufre one now.
> ...


Lots of confusion on the Steinhart issue, all I can say for sure is that all of the customer reviews I have read have been incredibly positive.

I will be purchasing one for sure.

Thanks for all the comments as always.


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

86latour said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > langtoftlad said:
> ...


Well I confirmed my spot yesterday with Gunter on his pre-order list, its looking like next week now for deliveries, so get on the list now before its too late! I know there GMT's sold out very raipidly yesterday according to another US based Forum.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Steinhart's definately on my wish list, the marine chronometer, aviation and maybe even the orange triton. :thumbsup: I've rarely heard anything negative about the company or their watches (only some confusion re: debaufre / steinhart and some issues about their homage styles). When I sent an enquiry via email I got a quick and very polite reply so their customer service seems to be there.

I say go for it, but make sure to post some pics

BTW found the silver LeMans yet, Jan?? :search:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> BTW found the silver LeMans yet, Jan?? :search:


Hi Phil,

No luck yet, but I am not in a hurry.

all the best

Jan


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

I understand that the Ocean Vintage model includes a NATO strap, anyone know if this addition is made with the standard Ocean 1 models?


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

barkyboy said:


> I understand that the Ocean Vintage model includes a NATO strap, anyone know if this addition is made with the standard Ocean 1 models?


I don't believe so, it certainly doesn't mention it on their website.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that the Ocean Vintage model includes a NATO strap, anyone know if this addition is made with the standard Ocean 1 models?
> ...


You can pick one up for next to nothing anyway - hardly a deal breaker!


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

86latour said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > barkyboy said:
> ...


Nope I just didnt want to end up with two!! Hey I'm skint after the 09 en prem!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

They definitely push the Swiss Made thing on their website yet all the addresses and telephone numbers are German and on there site all I see is a load of expensive look-a-likey that borders on being blatant rip offs if not quite outright fakes.

How does that work and why is this post in the "Swiss Watches" section when it very clearly should be in German Watches if we had such a section.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

barkyboy said:


> I understand that the Ocean Vintage model includes a NATO strap, anyone know if this addition is made with the standard Ocean 1 models?


I have read several anecdotal reports that specific requests are granted by Gunther & co. (within reason), e.g. different hands, spare hands, spare bezel, spare band, etc. That alone impresses me, that a maker/seller treats every customer individually with extras.


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

I've heard good things generally about the brand and I think they have a good return policy if you're not satisfied.

Quite fancied trying a GMT, but I've resisted because for me personally the hommages are a little too close to the originals, but I know a lot of people feel they are good well made watches for not a lot of money.


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> barkyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that the Ocean Vintage model includes a NATO strap, anyone know if this addition is made with the standard Ocean 1 models?
> ...


Yep I've had confirmation from Steinhart that they can supply a NATO with my order - excellent service!


----------

